# NEW L.436



## matrix232 (Feb 15, 2008)

New L.436 Let's input info about new things/changes that we see.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't know if it was there before, but My 211 now has a DHCP connection to my network.

Connected Online.

DishComm is also working


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

The screen saver that is displayed after 4 hours of inactivity is different. Instead of the floating Dish logo and name, it now has advertisements for Dish channels.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> I don't know if it was there before, but My 211 now has a DHCP connection to my network.
> 
> Connected Online.
> 
> DishComm is also working


i'm yet to have this update but i can tell you that the DHCP option is new.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

My 622 is connected to a phone line. With Dish Comm. I added the 211 unit ID to my 622 receiver. The 211 is set to remote. Now the caller ID works on the 211. I don't have a broadband setup.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

DishComm is through power lines.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> DishComm is through power lines.


correct


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

you mean old l436


----------

